

Clinkle - ddp26
https://www.clinkle.com/

======
SoapSeller
This is the most annoying hn post I've encountered. Ever.

Every single link here(post & comments) redirect me(on my android phone) to
the Play store listing for their "Wait" app, that doesn't contain any useful
information at all(and obviously I'm not going to install).

------
cpayne
I've seen brands do this type of marketing in an attempt to build "buzz". I
just find it so annoying and patronizing.

If you have spare time (and money!) why wouldn't you put it into the product
instead?

------
namenotrequired
A product, it seems:
[https://www.clinkle.com/news](https://www.clinkle.com/news)

Edit: more information in their blog
[https://www.clinkle.com/blog](https://www.clinkle.com/blog)

~~~
nwh
I've read them both and still have no idea what this product/service/thing is.

~~~
tzs
"Clinkle is rebuilding your analog wallet from the ground up to bring you the
future of payment. Join us in revolutionizing the way we transact", according
to their jobs page.

------
kirang1989
They've already launched in a few colleges, but won't be available to the
public, until about a year from now I guess. And for the amount of funding
they've taken, they should be making products :D

------
shacharz
Is this fake:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/clinkle](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/clinkle)
?

------
rathish_g
Screenshot of clinkle mobile App
[http://clinkler.tumblr.com/](http://clinkler.tumblr.com/)

------
solvemenow
They are still in "stealth" mode.

------
centralism
does no one see that this is a joke?

